# Male Gerbils Wanted :)



## Jess (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Although only 13, I have kept 5 rats in my life time successfully and currently own two pet rabbits. While I am new to Gerbils, I have been researching very hard to find some good information. I am currently in the process of buying a cage, but my parents assure me I will be ready to collect Gerbils by May.  Below is what I am looking for:

I am hoping to find 3-4 male gerbils. I am not fussy on what type they are, but I would prefer if they varied in colour. I am willing to travel up to 50 miles from my home town in Uxbridge to collect the pets.

Please do not judge me by my age, as although I am "only" 13, I can offer a very good home, giving a lot of time, care and love. My parents will obviously be helping me out with some of the more difficult areas of having a pet. 


If you can help I would be really grateful if you could send me a PM or just leave a comment on this thread if you can help me at all. I will be checking here daily so hopefully I will get back to you quickly with more of my details.
Thank you ever so much for taking time to read this rather long worded message 

Jess


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

I cant help u out with finding gerbils but would just like 2 say i own 2 boys and they r great pets 2 own and very clean they dont smell at all they just need a bowl of sand changed daily so cage can be cleaned once a fortnight. good luck i hope u hv lots of fun when u get ur furry friends xx


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you tried ringing round all the petshops?
Big petshops aren't always good for gerbils (as they often aren't handled well and you're never quite sure of their breeeding) but they may know a breeder who's selling some.

It's a personal opinion, but I find female gerbils nicer also! Males are still friendly, but I much prefur females! 

But good luck, gerbils are lovely rodents to keep.


----------



## ilovemypiggies (Apr 12, 2008)

there was somein our pet shop today, cleveleys
i had a hold of them and i thought they wriggled and wanted to get away a lot, not like our hamster
is this normal for gerbils?


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

gerbils r quite wriggly till they get used 2 u


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Gerbils tend to be 'wriggly' even when they are used to you, they're just like that really.


----------



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

you can always check our site out if you are still looking for gerbils.


----------

